# Komodo Dragon Hatchling: Big Pic



## News Bot (Sep 28, 2011)

See what the largest and fiercest lizard looks like as a baby.

*Published On:* 28-Sep-11 06:38 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## sookie (Sep 28, 2011)

Sooooo cute,when they are this big huh............just like kids.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 28, 2011)

Aaaawwww look at that little face so adorable


----------



## Sock Puppet (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, never knew about parthenogenesis in komodos! 
Are there any records of this occuring in Aussie varanids?


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 28, 2011)

So cute, I always love seeing pics as reps are hatching. Couple of year and hopefully I can see it in my herp room.


----------

